# first Foray into CCs



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Just ordered a cab of Boli PCs! Hurray! So excited. my favorite cigar bar none. well so far anyways. wee!

That is all


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Go get 'em, Brad! All downhill from here!:ss


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Go get 'em, Brad! All downhill from here!:ss


and its all your guys faults! I was perfectly content with my NCs until someone bombed me with a Boli...Ive held out for 3 years, finally gave in.

Who greased the slope!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:r

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Congrats. Way to go on the cab too, you'll need all of them.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Very cool. Enjoy them.

Woogie


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Boli PC's :ss:ss :dr Great Score !


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice choice, love those PC's. :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Went for the cab too, eh? Nice goin'!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Time to collect them all! Congrats on your first purchase. :hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It is all down hill now.

Whoa.......thats the start of the fever.:ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

You are doomed.... it only gets worse!:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't mind the slope or the grease. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Your done!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Finally had my first one when I was down in FL, thanks to a certain hog.
Those are some great little sticks, great pick up Brad.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

It's over for ya now, Brad.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome. Boli PCs are great.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

slope just got steeper! RASS on thier way!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Darb85 said:


> slope just got steeper! RASS on thier way!


Sounds familiar got 2 boxes of 10 of party #2's. I think I lost the slope and fell in a hole.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Jbailey said:


> Sounds familiar got 2 boxes of 10 of party #2's. I think I lost the slope and fell in a hole.


its pretty much vertical for me right now. I had to close the sites and stop browsing!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Darb85 said:


> slope just got steeper! RASS on thier way!


That a boy:tu:tu


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Great Pickup for your first box. It's gonna be hard to pass those suckers over when you reach in to the Humi for something to smoke! Enjoy!


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't let the woman find out the price's. I think you will enjoy the Boli PC's, they are a great smoke.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

The Boli PC's are a great smoke and was my first Cab purchase as well.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

tireiron said:


> Don't let the woman find out the price's. I think you will enjoy the Boli PC's, they are a great smoke.


dont need to worry bout that, no woman that controls my finances!!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

ahhhh!!! i cant wait international shipping sucks!!!! to slow, to slow!!!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Darb85 said:


> ahhhh!!! i cant wait international shipping sucks!!!! to slow, to slow!!!!


I agree, bro... they never get any shorter, either... :hn


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Excellent, congrats! :tu


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

they got here a week ago. damn 50 of the things in one box is a damn sexy thing. Both of the boxes are just awesome. Im so happy. didnt think about taking a pic when they got in, too excited, put them in my humi where they now rest.

sweet!!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on a great first box! Welcome to the Dark Side.:ss


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Darb85 said:


> they got here a week ago. damn 50 of the things in one box is a damn sexy thing. Both of the boxes are just awesome. Im so happy. didnt think about taking a pic when they got in, too excited, put them in my humi where they now rest.
> 
> sweet!!!


I, too, feel your pain, Brad! DBall sent me several CCs in a trade, and I'm still thinking of that first Por Larranaga CC he sent me! Welcome to the dark side! You can't go back, now! BTW, how long do you plan on "resting" before smoking those bad boys?

Enjoy!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

longknocker said:


> I, too, feel your pain, Brad! DBall sent me several CCs in a trade, and I'm still thinking of that first Por Larranaga CC he sent me! Welcome to the dark side! You can't go back, now! BTW, how long do you plan on "resting" before smoking those bad boys?
> 
> Enjoy!


I dont know. Id love to hear from some one as to how they are somkin right now.


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

Hurry on down, we are all down here waiting on you (on the lower side of the slope). And grasshopper you must remember, "never under estimate the angle of the slope".


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Its an expensive ride, but worth it! Congrats, you're worth it bud! Work hard, play hard!


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

might as well cut your visa card up now:hn


----------

